# duck weed



## advocatus_diaboli (Jul 7, 2005)

Hi there

I'm wondering what would be the effect of having only duckweed without any other plants on the water quality?
I'm pretty sure it's great at removing nitrates. (I have rather high nitrate levels because of the fish population).
But what about oxygen for example? 

Thanks for your reactions


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

The duckweed would probably help to a point, but the easiest and quickest way to get those nitrates down is to do frequent water changes on a regular basis.
If you have a high fish population, chances are even a fairly heavily planted tank isn't going to keep them at safe level without generous water changes.


----------



## advocatus_diaboli (Jul 7, 2005)

at the moment I do 35 % weekly water changes
The nitrate level is acceptable but the lower the better I guess

How about oxygen, are floatings plants efficient on that?


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I have a tank with just duckweed. I like the look and it keeps the light dim in the tank. I see only benifits from it.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

The downside to duckweed is its almost impossible to rid a tank of it.


----------



## jimjim (Jan 25, 2004)

*duckweed*

Actually Duckweed can be very useful in grow out tanks. It keeps harmful chems from forming when you just dont have time for a water change. Also can be very useful in breeding and raising anabantoids. If you keep and raise Rainbows, Duckweed will grow some very Large ones, most thinks its candy. Rainbows will also clean a tank out of duckweed quickly, just take out as much as you can and let them finish the job. I used to keep a 20l full of the stuff for a 75 gal Rainbow tank. Grab a large netfull and throw it in and they look like pirahna going after a hamburger.....Jimjim


----------



## Jenner (Jul 8, 2005)

Between being sucked into filters and some of the fish that eat it, I've never had duckweed infest my tanks. I wish I could keep it in my tank, but I have very active filtration and it gets tossed around too much.


----------



## BigFoot (Jan 3, 2005)

I have to get rid of duckweed everyweek or i get no light to the bottom.


----------



## Aussie_star (Jan 7, 2005)

besides getting out what u can, any other way of getting rid of it?


----------



## RedDelPaPa (May 18, 2005)

Aussie_star said:


> besides getting out what u can, any other way of getting rid of it?


Yea, they're called "cichlids".


----------

